# what does subbed mean



## graff1t1 (May 15, 2013)

I see post replies that say subbed. not sure what that means can someone enlighten me?


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 15, 2013)

Subscribed....They subscribed to the thread to follow it.


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2013)

It means those people have used THREAD TOOLS to subscribe to the thread and receive updates in the MY ROLLITUP section of your profile. 



J


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Two ways you can subscribe to a thread. Either by posting in it, or using thread tools. 

Subscribing to a thread means any time it gets bumped, it will show up in your control panel


----------



## graff1t1 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you <////>~~~


----------

